# Lohnt sich eine Xbox360 auf einenm Normalen Fernseher?



## Mantiso90 (7. Mai 2008)

Hi leute ich werde mir die kommenden Tage warscheinlich eine Xbox360 + GTA IV gönnen und wollte fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen gemacht hat mit ner Xbox360 an einem normalen Fernseher. Ist die Qualität sehr viel schlechter als auf nem HD Fernseher oder kann man es ertragen?^^


----------



## CeresPK (7. Mai 2008)

nen Kumpel hatt eine und ich muss sagen es geht man kann sich ja später noch einen Flat TV kaufen
also das Bild wirst du da aber nie so gestochen scharf sehen dafür fällt das nichtvorhandene AA nicht auf

trotzdem würde ich sagen das es sich erst RICHTIG lohnt wenn du einen Flat-TV hast aber das müsst du selbst etscheiden obwohl ich auch mit dem gedanken spiele mir ne 360 zu kaufen und ich habe auch keinen Flat


----------



## Mantiso90 (7. Mai 2008)

danke für die Antwort. Hab mich jetzt mal erkundigt und werde mir warscheinlich en LCD TV dazukaufn für 400 euro, is zwar nich FUll HD aber 720 P reicht zum zocken.


----------



## niLe (8. Mai 2008)

Würde ich dir auch empfehlen, auf einer Röhre geht m.E. schlicht zu viel verloren..

Und die LCD TVs sind ja momentan ohnehin sehr günstig


----------



## der_schnitter (8. Mai 2008)

Ich empfehle Full HD,auch wenns teurer ist - deutlicher Unterschied zu den HD-Ready Fernsehern.
Aber fürs erste mal HD ausprobieren dürfte HD-Ready auch OK sein


----------



## el barto (8. Mai 2008)

Wie siehts mit ner Xbox360 oder PS3 an nem größeren TFT aus (ab 22")? Auflösung ist ja recht hoch... müsste doch auch ganz gut gehn.


----------



## Lee (9. Mai 2008)

Also ich spiele mit meinrer PS3 an meinem 22" auf 720p und es ist gut. Wenn man direkt vorm Schirm sitzt ist es wegen des hohen Pixelabstands nicht so toll aber wenn man einen oder 2 Meter vom Schirm entfernt sitzt ist es annehmbar und erträglich. Ich habe davor auf meinem CRT gespielt und muss sagen der Unterschied ist schon groß.


----------



## der_schnitter (9. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube,erst ab 24" hat man die 1080p Auflösung also Full-HD.Ich persönlich würde,hätte ich eine der aktuellen Konsolen,nur an einem Full-HD Fernseher oder Monitor spielen.


----------



## meina (15. Mai 2008)

PS3 an einem alten Samsung Röhrenfernseher mit 81cm Diagonale sieht ganz gut aus... Zum zocken langts und GTA4 macht definitiv Spaß


----------



## Fransen (15. Mai 2008)

Einen Flat kann man sich später immer noch kaufen.....
Ich finde die Xbox sieht auf einer Röhre noch ganz erträglich aus(falls du eine hast die man auf 16:9 stellen kannst)....
Jedoch wenn du eine Xbox mal auf einem LCD oder Plasma gesehen hast,
willst du Garantiert auch einen
--->>es ist schon ein gewaltiger Sprung an Qualität


----------



## Dr.Helium (15. Mai 2008)

Mantiso90 schrieb:


> Ist die Qualität sehr viel schlechter als auf nem HD Fernseher oder kann man es ertragen?^^


Ich würds nicht mehr ertragen wollen!
Ich habe mir eine Xbox 360 gekauf nachdem sich meine Eltern einen 32" HDTV gekauft haben. Dann hatte ich die Box abwechselnd an meinem normalo-Steinzeit-TV und an dem HDTV. Auf dem normalen TV sah Oblivion aus wie Morrowind und teilweise war es auch schwer kleineren Text zu lesen!
Irgendwann wurde es mir dann zu doof die Xbox immer hin und her zu tragen und ich hab mir selbst auch noch einen 32" HDTV gekauft .
Ich empfehle es ganz klar *nicht*!


----------



## Black_Beetle (16. Mai 2008)

Ich rate euch von der Xbox360 in Verbidnung mit GTA ab da es auf der 360 extreme ruckler gibt. Kauft euch eine Playstation 3 die kostet mit der 40 GB Version auch nicht mehr die Welt.

Die Xbox 360 mit dem Spiel GTA IV die es andauernd in der Werbung gibt ist ohne Festplatte und diese Festplatte extra kostet 100  mehr. Was wollt ihr mit einer Konsole ohne Speicher? Bei der Playstation könnt ihr eure Festplatte gegebenenfalls selber nachrüsten was bei der XBOX nicht geht. Da habt ihr für das fast gleiche Geld bei einer PS3 mehr Leistung. 

Hier sitzen soviele Hardware Freaks und Windows-Hasser drin und ich kanns nicht verstehen wieso so viele sich eine 360 kaufen wollen obwohl die von der Hardware nen Schrotthaufen ist. Bei der Playstation 3 is auch noch nen Blue-Ray KLaufwerk drin was bei der Xbox auch nicht der Fall ist.

Was ihr auch noch bedenken solltet das die 360 neu aufgelegt werden soll weil sie einfach zu warm wird. Die neue XBOX soll im 45 nm Verfahren gefertigt werden da die 360 einfach zu warm wird.

ICH EMPFEHLE EUCH NACH WIE VOR DIE PS3 und rate euch das ihr die 2 Konsolen mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmt.


----------



## leapahead (16. Mai 2008)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> ...
> Was ihr auch noch bedenken solltet das die 360 neu aufgelegt werden soll weil sie einfach zu warm wird. Die neue XBOX soll im 45 nm Verfahren gefertigt werden da die 360 einfach zu warm wird.
> ...



Ab August werden CPU und (vor allem) GPU erst einmal in 65nm hergestellt. Das Problem ist nur, dass man nicht wissen wird, ob man nun eine Konsole mit 65nm GPU oder doch noch mit 90nm kauft...


----------

